# Trying out a mouse today or 2m



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im so excited, im just waiting for my last 2 caribe to finish digesting their beefheart they ate 3 days ago!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Be careful man.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Make sure your tank has no open area and/or anything that the mouse can crawl up on and end up missing somwhere in your house. Let us know what happens man!!! Take pix too


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Since you brought up something missing in my house, i am looking for a 4" crayfish that i have been missing for 2 weeks. It crawled out of my tank overnight and i still cant find it.

Regarding the mouse question, since it is their first time encountering a mouse, would it be smart to start them off something small like a hopper or a pinkie?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would try a pinky man.. just for starters. they'll be more likely to be eatten quick and less trouble to clean to begin with..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I concur!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well i just fed the mouse and they didnt attack it when it was alive. Instead they were fighting each other. When the mous finallyu drowned the RBs were the fist to nip at it then the Caribe came and ate all of it. I think im going to try a bigger one in a few days. I think i rushed this process because i knew the Caribe were still full and wasnt hungry/starving. Wish me luck.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Good Luck!!!









I WANT PICS...PICS....PICS.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

There are no pics because they ate and killed it all within 30 seconds literally.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> There are no pics because they ate and killed it all within 30 seconds literally.


 dont care


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Since they killed and ate the mouse so fast then you should of had a camera rolling and made a little video out of it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont know how to video and but it on the net. I fed them a hopper i think? It was something small with fur and a nice tail. I think it was 3-4" big.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, I have a vid of mine eating a mouse, but no one could explain how to post it on the net. Too bad for you guys!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Take pix nect time E!! Just point and keep clicking away till its gone!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Will do, trying again this sunday if they fully digested. But it isnet sunday, imma try again on weds


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..piranha carnage at its best...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I can post the vids....contact me on AIM for the details


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You got it. Is digi cam vid good qualtuy good? Should tape it with something else?


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

How big should your Ps be before feeding them mice? I've been wondering. They tear apart large feeders now, but I don't want to do anything that's not good for them.


----------

